# York Stellar Plus won't always ignite



## PFW (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a York Stellar  Plus propane furnace (P2UDD16P11401A) that runs fine once started but  does not start on the first try. The inducer fan runs constantly. On an  initial call for heat the fan starts to run and the ignitor glows for a  while, then a click as the ignitor shuts down. This process repeats and  sometimes the unit will fire and runs properly (until the next call for  heat). I can start the furnace by cycling power to it as soon as the  ignitor shuts down - it will usually start on the 2nd or 3rd try.   Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------

